
Ask HN: Has HN lost its tech startup community vibe? - forgottenacc56
Sure there&#x27;s plenty of traffic and discussion but it occurred to me that a long time ago it felt like a place where the tech startup community gather and chat and share. Now I wonder if maybe it just feels like another Reddit forum &#x2F; tech news channel with comments.<p>Do you think the early magic is lost?  If yes, then what do you think has changed?
======
mtmail
Is this related to your "Show HN" submission an hour ago where you asked
startups to upload a video presenting themselves? (no upvotes, submitter
didn't create a video him/herself, submitter deleted submission)

Your account is two years old, but the question is (and gets) so old it's even
in the guidelines

"If your account is less than a year old, please don't submit comments saying
that HN is turning into Reddit. It's a common semi-noob illusion, as old as
the hills. "

~~~
angry-hacker
Does it matter how old the account is? I have no idea about mine, and I'm not
bothered to even look. What I do know I've been on HN for a lot longer than I
have the account.

About topic: there is a lot more politics, a lot less about hacking and
tinkering. I dont if HN has changed. It is much more popular now.

Or maybe the world has changed.

------
Tomte
Yes. Thank god.

We've got prominent people like John Nagle or Alan Kay talking about stuff.

We've got people who were involved in Maxis early games (SimFarm etc.)
commenting little nuggets about the games and how the name "The Sims" was
chosen.

We've got people I have never heard of who talk about interprocess
communication on QNX. Or about barrel machines and Intel Xeon programming. Or
about lots of other interesting stuff.

None of which fits into "let's talk how awesome my startup is".

------
hobs
Its certainly diluted, but to be honest unless I am applying to the latest YC
batch or starting my own company I don't care as much, most of that talk is
fairly standard after you have heard it a few years running. While most of it
is genuine, it can get a overhyped/inauthentic at times.

I like the more relaxed atmosphere, but would like to see more interesting
technical articles getting to the front page, and less repeated news things
being cross posted around the internet.

Spending a bit more time on /newest is probably a good idea.

------
bgnm2000
Honestly, no - I don't think so. The site has ebbs and flows based on whats
happening in the world just like anywhere else. HackerNews constantly seems to
have a higher level of discussion than reddit, or any other place for internet
comments, and I don't mind that it changes (just like everything else does)
with time.

------
jacquesm
It's called 'hacker news' and no longer 'startup news' for a reason.

------
fsloth
I've been reading HN for a decade. For that time it's been a fascinating
technology and cultural discussion aggregator. There is lots of quality
sharing and discussion of deep issues. Thank god only very few "me too! look
at my trivial cool stuff!" vanity posts reach the headlines. I think it's been
that way for the span I'm aware of (otherwise I'm pretty sure I would have
moved along).

------
yardie
I've found Uber, AirBnb, Grooveshark, spotify, and many other startups through
here. The frontpage has a list of 30 links that cycle, basically, 24 hours.

HN is my homepage now. If it was just news on startups that would be
interesting but not something I would visit daily. Just like I don't visit
Apple or Android news sites daily. It's a good mix (I would even say firehose)
of topics and I like it that way.

------
cocotino
The world has lost its tech startup community vibe, thankfully.

------
mathiasrw
Yes !

